

Lawsuit: Dell Knowingly Shipped 12 Million Faulty Computers - vlad
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2010/06/suit-alleges-that-dell-shipped-12-million-faulty-computers.ars

======
jorgecastillo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1472271>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1474202>

